# SAT National Seats in NUST



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that there are a few SAT-based National seats in NUST because I applied to it on the basis of this (as well as through SAT International Seats and Open Merit). If there is anyone here who got admission in NUST on the basis of SAT National Seats, could you please post your SAT Score? If anyone got in NUST through international and open merit seats, could you post marks for those as well as I feel that would help a lot of people seeking admission in NUST. Thirdly, what is my chance if I have a 2260 in SAT2? Please reply.


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

yes plz i have the same exact question though since like the past few months so if you get any information regarding this issue plz let me know


----------

